
Popular Twitter accounts simultaneously hacked to spread cryptocurrency scam - caiobegotti
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/15/twitter-accounts-hacked-crypto-scam/
======
caiobegotti
Details are scarce right now but I actually noticed the hacking rampage after
checking out my timeline to see Elon Musk being apparently hacked as well.

EDIT: Bill Gates too, but that I noticed via someone else in my timeline as I
don't follow him so it seems something more widespread due to some Twitter API
or 3rd-party app indeed for I wouldn't believe these high level people would
not have 2FA enabled...

------
dang
The ongoing discussion is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275)

